# Backflow preventer leaking



## seethesun (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

We just bought a house with well water and there was an irrigation pipe above ground with a pinhole leak. We repaired it.

It was dark and I didn't notice anything at the time, but the next day we check and notice the backflow preventer was leaking from the vent.

I think it's a reduced pressure BP because everything I've read said a double-check doesn't have a vent where the water would leak. However, the RPBP has a relief valve.

I am just trying to figure out of this is normal and why would we suddenly have that backflow just because we turned off the water to fix a leak? I closed the valves for the time being because it was leaking pretty good. I'm just not sure if that means it needs to be replaced or is normal.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of what you have.
Trash in the valve causing the issue from your working on the line.


----------



## seethesun (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not at the house at the moment, but found a picture of what I remember it to look like. I found it on Amazon and it's a pic of a reduced pressure BP. Thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

When you get home, take and post a picture of the actual valve. Thanks.


----------



## seethesun (Jan 31, 2014)

Had my wife send me a picture. It's the exact same model as the picture I attached previously.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

What you need to do is call your local building department or water provider and see if they can provide you with a list of approved licensed backflow testers. Call a few and get a price on rebuilding the valve. This is not something a home owner can do.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You might have turned it on in the wrong sequence. I have a different type of backflow for irrigation but learned the hard way that there's a sequence. This isn't for your model but it is from the Zurn Wilkins website.

1. Start with both shut-off valves closed. Slowly open the inlet shut-off valve until the backflow preventer is completely pressurized. A brief discharge from the relief valve may occur while the device is pressurizing. The discharge should cease by the time the shut-off valve is fully open. Device should function properly. If the discharge does not stop, refer to "MAINTENANCE INSTRUCTIONS" for repair procedures.
2. After the device has been pressurized, vent all trapped air from both check valve by slightly opening each of the four test cocks.
3. Slowly open the downstream shut-off valve. The Model 975XL2 Reduced Pressure Principle Backflow Preventer is now in service.


----------



## seethesun (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks. I will give that a shot. We are working on getting into the house, lots of stuff to do. I was working on something else at the house so I had someone fix the pinhole leak.

I'm not sure they even closed the valves when they did it because the leak was before the inlet. We flipped the breaker to the well so it wouldn't pump while they added the collar (we also had another leak elsewhere). Then, this happened.

You said you learned the hard way, does that mean you did something similar and it had to be replaced/fixed? Or you just had to start the sequence over again to get it to work right?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

seethesun said:


> You said you learned the hard way, does that mean you did something similar and it had to be replaced/fixed? Or you just had to start the sequence over again to get it to work right?


At the time my back flow was old. When I turned it on for the season I had the outlet open and turned on the inlet. The incoming pressure/water caused the part the prevents back flow to jam, ultimately break and water was gushing from the vent.

It can't hurt to restart it in sequence. Parts are available for it and they aren't hard to change.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

might have gotten some debris when you kicked the water back on, may just need to be taken apart and cleaned the bypass maybe clogged, these things are relatively simple if your good with puzzles just take it apart and clean it with air and water then put it back together one note watch out for the springs. that model is not particularly expensive, let me back up here its not dont know in your neck of the woods, just replace it.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

A couple of points here to make : 

Your RP consists of two separate checking members, and a reduced pressure zone inbetween. 

What this allows is for the building side of the RP to build pressure (by some means unknown to us on DIY chatroom at this time) without being able to pass it back to the city.

To say that it is defective isn't really a response that I would fully accept. It does happen, and i've repaired quite a few that have had debris stuck in them and checking members damaged.

It is quite possible that the device is doing what it is supposed to do.

Where I live, i'm not sure if someone would be allowed to repair their own R/P. They typically are not required for residential, except that the city has been real anal lately about people who come off of wells and onto city water needing to have an RP device installed, even if the well system is dismantled. I know that it would not be allowed in a commercial setting, but residential is a little different..... Even still, it is a protection for the city, so I'd probably bet that you shouldn't be messing with it. That said, if you're caught messing with one, they're going to want it tested. 
They usually want to test it : After initial installation, Annually, After a backflow event, and After a repair is made to the device.


Not sure if that helps at all, but repair parts (if you can figure out which ones you need) are generally cheaper than an entire new valve, if you can get them.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you point to the actual area its leaking from so we're all on same sheet of music?Thanks


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Worse they can do is disconnect his water.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Worse they can do is disconnect his water.


He's on a well.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

So whats a little extra stuff in the water table going to matter? Fertilizer pesticides. No problem.

Your reaction suggest that some one just decided for giggles to install the thing. I seriously doubt that.

An RP back flow to me suggest a high hazard back flow concern and for some reason some state authority made it happen.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

It's very likely that debris was knocked loose during your repair and has fouled check #1. Since this you just recently bought the house and you really don't know anything about the BFP, I'd have it rebuilt and tested. Even if you could rebuild it yourself (and I'm not saying you aren't capable), you cannot test it. Testing requires certain instrumentation as well as a backflow tester license. Ghost is correct. An RPZ backflow device is there due to a potential HIGH HAZARD situation. This is not something I'd ever recommend a homeowner take on. Just IMHO.

Good luck


----------

